# Which male? D:



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

It's that horrible time at which I have to decide which mice to keep and which not to. I've sorted through all my litters, and am just left with picking one male from a choice of two. The litter was mostly satin (perhaps totally, some might be poor satins) and one male is light grey and fluffy with a good nature (top), while the other is dark grey with a very shiny coat and slightly less friendly (bottom). Which one would you guys pick to keep and continue a line of satins? I want to keep both, but I don't have enough room  
Is satin a recessive or dominant or co-dominant gene?


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I would keep the bottom one!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it depends on how "less friendly" he is. And what you're breeding for...that said, good personality is key for both pet and show. If a perfect mouse can't be handled they're not much good to you. I'd go for the friendly one given there seems to be a genetic connection. Is he not satin? It's tough to tell with the photo.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Satin is recessive so if you want to ensure satin in your lines, keep the satin


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What exactly do you mean by less friendly? Does it bite or just runs from you. If it doesn't bite I'd keep the second one, it looks weid in the first pic to me but in the second I think it looks better than the other one to me. Ok it's nose looks more pointed but ears look further apart and tail looks like it could be better than the other to me.
If it does bite I'd keep the other one as far as I'm cerserned biting is a no no.

If the other one isn't satin but had a satin parent it will carry satin.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. They are both very tame, but the first doesn't run off when I go to pick him up. To be honest, I'm going to try and keep both when I've shifted around housing. I'm really torn between these two, and I'm not sure if the first is satin or not. I don't know what the colouring is either, do you guys think they could be blue?
Here's a baby photo of the first male:










Then again, I believe that the mother was a poor satin, but satin all the same. So the first guy would 100% carry satin. What they would be paired to would be a satin girl.. so I'd get satins either way, but only some would be satin if I went with the first.

Ach! If it came down to choosing, I think I'd have the first one. Personality is always a big thing for me, because even though I breed for my snakes (and sell excess), they are still my pets at the end of the day.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The top mouse looks like it has a better head. The bottom mouse doesn't look like a strong mouse at all - personally I wouldn't breed from it.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I like the colour on the bottom one. But at the end of day, especially if pets, you'll probably be kicking yourself later if you don't keep the one with the better personality.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

^ That's my thinking too. If it's close, I (am about to) pick the one with the better personality. I didn't go this route choosing from my F1 litter and regret it. Now I'm working to correct this error. I also like the non-pointy head of the top mouse so my vote remains the same.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I am going to agree with others that the bottom mouse does not look very strong and healthy. I would go with the top one.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It is odd that the long haired looks more robust than the short haired. Mine are usually the opposite if there's a difference to be detected but I think that's somewhat normal.


----------

